# Ball Pints Box End



## jane8851 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone interested in this?
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Ball-Improved-Fruit-Jars-Pints-box-end/m-423873/tm.htm


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am very intrested in it have.....I will buy it or have a bitters bottle with lable I will trade for it.

    David


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 4, 2011)

SOLD! Thanks David.


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Most welcome Ms Jane....it is a great panel....


     David


----------



## ajohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice nab David!


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, the hammer was put down awfully fast...never even got a chance to make, or counter an offer!


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Any Balll Improved boxes are tough...but the ones with the flag on them...well that puts it up a notch...

    David


----------



## ajohn (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey David,saw the redo of the stenciling on another box end you did.It looked fantastic!!
 I hope I'm not out of line asking you to post a pic of that here[8|]


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 23, 2011)

Not a problem.....they take time.....and a good magnifying glass to use....this one took a good amount of time.....I am currently working on the one at the top of this thread....it will take a lot longer...those flag and stars are a bugger...I had to get someone I know who has one to send me afew photos of his for reference work for this one....

   Here is the one I finished.....


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 23, 2011)

I found two box ends this year and Dave got both - always happy when they go to someone who appreciates them as much as he does. That first one looks a million times better than when I found it!


----------



## ajohn (Jul 23, 2011)

That looks great! I never thought about redoing them like that.I'm sure some puritians may not like the idea,but I think you brought it back to life.


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 23, 2011)

That is sweet! I'll definitely be on the lookout now


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ya know ajohn....I thought the very same thing.....and actually felt the same way....but time after time after time....all you come across now a days are the very faded box panels....and even less whole boxes.

      It is next to impossible to get an original shipping box with decent graphics....so I tried one out several years back and liked the end product.

      It it is tough to do....but I still find enjoyment in refurbishing these box ends....the very first ones are like works of art....love the graphics....

      David


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 24, 2011)

*Well done, David!*

 I'm looking forward to see the flag restoration...




From.


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok....making some progress....working on the stars in the flags and some stuff below...but it is coming along from when I first got it....


----------



## swizzle (Sep 18, 2011)

Another piece I was lucky enough to see at the show. You do good work man. Keep it up. Can't wait to see the whole thing finished.


----------



## Wangan (Sep 18, 2011)

Way to go Dave! Those are way better fixed up.I really like the 48 stars on the flags.I have a few boxes I have collected but never thought of fixing them up.My favorite is a dovetailed box for shotgun shells that is in pretty good shape.If you do any more be sure to post em.


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 18, 2011)

Will be more than happy to post them.....I think they are great....a vanishing vintage are work...done by hand and not computer....

    I like refinishing them....relaxes me after a busy day.

    And thanks much Swizzle....


----------



## jane8851 (Sep 18, 2011)

WOW! Great job David!


----------

